# Guide charged with illegal hunting



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Guide charged with illegal hunting 
The Associated Press - FARGO, N.D.

A Streeter guide is accused of violating possession limits for waterfowl and illegally hunting on a national wildlife refuge.

Richard Lindsay is charged in federal court with false labeling of wildlife, unlawful transportation of wildlife, and conducting a commercial enterprise on a national wildlife refuge. He has pleaded not guilty.

Authorities say Lindsay helped fill out false possession sheets for Canada geese in April 2007, and led a party of duck hunters on the Lake George National Wildlife Refuge in October 2006.

Defense attorney Cash Aaland was not available for comment.

Trial is set for March 20.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, some people don't get it...


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Why is the Streeter area always a hot bed for guiding opperations that operate in a criminal manner? Shooting birds on a refuge ! Unbelievable. Do I think he is guilty ? Yes I find it hard to beleive that wardens make up false charges of this nature. The crap that goes on in that area is still ugly. The NDGF does a good job of watching but they cant camp there all fall. The north end of Lake George Refuge should have a sign saying Poachers Pass.It would nice to know a little more information on Richard Lindsay and the name of the guiding operation.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:eyeroll:



> Why is the Streeter area always a hot bed for guiding opperations that operate in a criminal manner?


I was wondering the same thing.....I guess anything goes when money is involved! uke:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

The Axis of Evil!! Who's worse, the guides, the outfitter, or the clients?

H2OfowlND


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

This all boils down to one outfitter.The license was shiffted from one person to another as the charges where piling up. It went from husband to wife and some of the interest was sold to a third party to give it a second look but it was still the same operation. They are regular turds. Sheldon has been charged with enough violations and the penaltyhasn't been enough to stop the operation.They know they where being watched but it didn't seem to soak in.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

tlr Do you know for certain that Lindsay is a tentacle of the evil one .


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I am not 100% sure but I will find out. It may take a few days but I can find out fo sure.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Cash This is the perfect name for a criminal defence lawyer! Looking at the dates of the vioations It could very possible that Richard Lindsay was connected to Sheldon Schlect. The locals say there was a greasy looking woodtick that lived in a shack on the north end of mainstreet. He was connected to Schlecht. Maybe the same person.Poor Richard doesnt have the money for a high end lawyer.Big money can usually buy justice. Hope he gets some serious punishment.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

What about the hunters that paid this guide for his services, they possibley had no idea that they were hunting on illegal property, what if they were caught shooting birds to, don't they get fined as well. As individuals they are liable for there actions to. The guide service is only a fraction of the people that actually commited this crime. Who is to say that he should take all the blame for this investigation.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

What if you do a little research and answer all those questions yourself?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

ValleycityHunter Why do you stand up for a guide that takes his clients hunting on a National Wildlife Refuge?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

VCH2008,

You make a valid point. The clients in many cases do bear some responsibility for these activities as well. Don't know what the specifics of this case are though. I am all for prosecuting the guides, outfitters, and clients involved with illegal activities.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Clients are usually also charged.The feds will charge you if you go into a guide's blind and the warden comes in before you even fire a shot and finds corn dumped in the front of the blind......buyer beware.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Old Hunter said:


> ValleycityHunter Why do you stand up for a guide that takes his clients hunting on a National Wildlife Refuge?


It is not the fact that I stand for what this guide has done. It is moraly and ethicaly wrong. He should be ashamed of himself and be put under proper penalty. The idea behind this case is that, if he was bringing people along for a guided hunt, the people as well are liable for there actions as well whether they new they were illegaly hunting or not.

That is like me driving a car, if I slam on the brakes and the road is icey and i rearend the guy infront of me. I didn't know the road was going to be icey and i had no idea i was going to rear end the guy and i had no intend to cause damage to his vehicle. No matter what happens the driver is still responsible for the damage that has happend whether he meent to do it or not.

Whether or not the hunters that were hunting with this guide service were aware of there situation or not, they to should be fined and punished under proper law.


----------

